# Verify Uber's statements for yourself



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

A warning to all Uber partners!

So I'm putting together all my data from Uber on a weekly basis, in a spreadsheet I created. I input everything from the weekly pay statements and it aggregates the data into a Quarterly summary for BAS purposes as well as for the end of year income tax.
I patiently waited for the Monthly Tax summary for March 2019 to be issued so I could include the "On Trip Mileage" data (which allows me to know some averages) and I noticed that there was a discrepancy between the values I had for my fares, tolls and service fee. Even though they were out by just a few dollars, I needed to double check my formulas to make sure I was calculating everything correctly. After double checking everything and not being able to find the error, I gave UBER central a call.

*I SUGGEST YOU DOUBLE CHECK YOUR STATEMENTS!!!!!*

After an hour of going back and forth with a guy called "Jhon", he wasn't "_equipped to handle my inquiry_" and had to get a "_specialist department_" to call me back the next day. They were due to call me at 12 pm, so I waited ready with all my documents. By 1 pm, I still had received no call, so I called them myself.
After finally getting through to the "_correct department_" it took me TWO HOURS!!! trying to explain to the lady that there was a discrepancy between the values from the weekly summary and the monthly summary. She kept avoiding my questions, contradicting herself and repeatedly stated that she couldn't offer tax advice and that my tax accountant could answer my questions. Which makes no sense, as both sets of data come directly from the Uber documents themselves via the partner portal, and had nothing to do with GST or TAX.
After two hours and repeated requests that I speak to her supervisor, she finally put me onto her superior. After 30 minutes, the supervisor finally verified that in fact, I was right and that the numbers didn't add up and there was an error on their part.

So people, *DOUBLE CHECK WHAT DATA UBER PROVIDES YOU.*
In my case the fares were incorrect, the service fees were incorrect and the tolls on BOTH the weekly and monthly summaries were incorrect.
I went through my monthly eToll account statement from the RTA and manually calculated all the toll charges for each week to discover that Uber had incorrectly totaled them up TWICE! and shortchanged me.
In other words, not only did the figures on the monthly summary not match the totals of the weekly statements for the month of March, but neither value matched what was ACTUALLY charged to my eToll account.

I am a new Uber driver (a NUber) so I am curious to know if other people have had this same issue, or after checking their statements, discover that it's happened to them as well. After all, these statements Uber provides us are computer generated, so if it can happen to me, it can happen to anyone. A few dollars that go unnoticed on each driver partner's payout certainly would help boost Uber's bottom line I imagine.

*Double check the figures every time!*


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I've also had similar accountancy issues with our partner UBER, which apparently is a Technology Company, and after many frustrating emails and phone call had mixed results.

I pointed out some missing information which Uber acknowledged after a very trying time of dealing with them. Uber said they would fix it and also would let me know when it was rectified. I could never chase it up - as UBER NEVER gave a direct phone number and/or email, much less a problem ticket number to reference - weeks later I noticed it was fixed, but they never notified me it was all OK after the fix.

If you are continue as an UBER success story may I politely suggest you purchase some applicable hair coloring products and possibly seek seek some medication to quell your inevitable anger-management issues.










Within a year of UBER driving you may notice your friends may comment that you look like sh*t and appear to have aged considerably.


----------



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha, that's funny. Yes, I've noticed my hair going white. I'll post any updates as they happen. So far I've had the standard "We have acknowledged your concern and we'll get back to you" emails.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber says it has *2 million drivers* globally and 750,000 in the United States. A dollar here and there per driver per day adds up quickly. I smell a class action lawsuit down the road once a whistle-blower comes forward.


----------



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

I wonder how many people bother to check their weekly to monthly statements.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

I check both weekly and monthly but you often cannot directly compare the two because the month may contain part of a week if the week spans two months.
There is a definite mistake in vic weekly statements where they show the gst inclusive value for govt levy and split fees as if it was the gst exclusive number and then and gst again. I raised this with them some time ago and got the repeated 'refer to your tax advisor' even though I pointed out they were the ones with the problem because they were issuing incorrect gst invoices.
Thankfully they get the correct values on the monthly statement but that is not an invoice.

If you are registered for simple gst on a cash basis you shouldn't use the monthly data anyway - should only declare weekly data that was paid into your account during that bas period


----------



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

Good point, I verified that I had not taken any rides on the Saturday or Sunday before the close of the month. But a good point to be aware of.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

That would help with reconciling week's to the month. However, if the payment for that week didn't hit your bank account until after the end of that quarter it really should go into the following quarter's numbers for BAS as that is what doing your accounts on a 'cash basis' means.

The only other time I found an error in Uber's numbers was when they processed an adjustment in the wrong category (think they processed a toll adjustment as compensation or something). Their system then seemed to have a small discrepancy in the amount of service fee for the month although the weekly numbers are correct. I trust my spreadsheet data so in that case I go with my numbers.


----------



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks RoboRider, I think that scenario is the most likely as there was a fare adjustment on my first day of Ubering, which included a toll over the SHB. I'm guessing that this will be the error they find. In that case would you also suggest I use the eToll account statement figures over Uber's toll figures?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I was wondering the same thing. If Uber doesn’t calculate my mileage correctly (and underpay me) how could I possibly trust their end of year statement?


----------



## Squiggly (Mar 6, 2019)

Exactly May H.
I certainly will make it part of my process to audit their figures. I would suggest everyone does this. It would be interesting to know how many people have had this happen to them.


----------



## RoboRider (Aug 26, 2018)

Squiggly said:


> Thanks RoboRider, I think that scenario is the most likely as there was a fare adjustment on my first day of Ubering, which included a toll over the SHB. I'm guessing that this will be the error they find. In that case would you also suggest I use the eToll account statement figures over Uber's toll figures?


I always take the invoiced toll numbers as income but then offset my actual tolls from my statement as a cost. Also accounts for the fact that here in Victoria Uber still manage to get some tolls wrong and charge too much as well as too little.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Hugh G said:


> I've also had similar accountancy issues with our partner UBER, which apparently is a Technology Company, and after many frustrating emails and phone call had mixed results.
> 
> I pointed out some missing information which Uber acknowledged after a very trying time of dealing with them. Uber said they would fix it and also would let me know when it was rectified. I could never chase it up - as UBER NEVER gave a direct phone number and/or email, much less a problem ticket number to reference - weeks later I noticed it was fixed, but they never notified me it was all OK after the fix.
> 
> ...


More like this


----------

